# Robert Rollock on the promise of righteousness in the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 6, 2022)

The first and principal grace promised in this covenant [of grace], is righteousness; which must necessarily here have the first place, for after the breach of the covenant of works, that one first original justice (as they call it) was quite lost; and injustice did succeed into the place thereof. And this justice which is here promised in the covenant of grace, is no inherent righteousness, as that original justice was: but it is the righteousness of our mediator Jesus Christ, which is ours by faith, and by the imputation of God; for which cause the Apostle calls it _the righteousness of God:_ for without this imputative justice we cannot possibly stand before the tribunal of God; and by the imputation of this righteousness are we said to be justified before God.

Next after this kind of righteousness which is by imputation, there is another kind of inherent justice promised in the covenant of grace, even such a sanctity and goodness of nature as was lost in the fall of man, and this is but begun in this life, but perfected in another. And this inherent justice is nothing else but life eternal in us, begun, I say, in earth; and perfected in heaven: And this heavenly and spiritual life doth proceed from that righteousness of Christ which is imputed unto us by faith: For that righteousness of Christ is effectual in us unto eternal life by the spirit of Christ, who sanctifieth and quickneth us. And thus far of the promise, which is in the covenant of grace. ...

For more, see Robert Rollock on the promise of righteousness in the covenant of grace.


----------

